# Retinoblastoma!? Freaking out. See photos please!



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I took a photo of my DD2 (12m.o) this evening and her pupil turned bright whitish. I remembered a thread I saw on MDC awhile back. I went though a ton of DDs photos and sure enough the white spot is there pretty frequently. I'm taking her to the doctor in the AM. I'm freaked out. What do you think?

Here's that old thread: http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1255241/would-you-be-concerned-with-these-photos

Here is a site that the thread mentions:

http://www.daisyseyecancerfund.org/rb/eye/photography.html

This is the photo of DD that caught my attention tonight:



And some others I've gathered from the camera from the past:
















and this one looks like it could be a normal red-eye thing but I'm not sure:


I also found two photos where it happened to my 3yodd (though I don't have all of her photos and baby photos on this computer so I couldn't access them all..)
Last November, I believe:


and Christmas 2010:


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I hope it's nothing. Many (almost all) honestly look like camera/light issues to me but a few of them would likely worry me--that said, I'm a worrier! I am absolutely certain there are issues that can cause what you see outside of retinoblastoma. Any of them you would want to treat of course. So I'm glad you're taking her in. I hope you'll update??







I'll be looking as I feel for you.









edited to add: I looked at some sites re: retinoblastoma and it sounds like you can have suspicious pictures for reasons that have nothing to do with disease. And some of the descriptions sound different (to me) than what I'm seeing in the pictures that looked most concerning to me at first glance. They are check it out warnings of course. I'm hoping this is one of those "just coincidence" situations though and she's completely fine.










Your daughters are beautiful!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply! We have a referral to an eye doctor but I called and they only take patients 21 and up! I called the doc back and they areout of the office for today but are going to call me back tomorrow.

As far as what she saw, she said she saw a normal red reflex. However, she also said "she sees what I'm talking about" and sees a white "ring" on the underside of her pupil. I'm a little confused by what she meant but basically she said that it is highly unlikely to be retinoblastoma because it is in both eyes and uniform. She still thinks we should get checked out by an optho. so that's what we'll do.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I've seen lots of pictures like that; of my daughter, of myself, of friends. I honestly think for us it is just a camera thing. it usually happens with my cheaper point-and-shoot digital camera flash, and not so much with a better quality SLR flash. I've never worried about it except for the issue that it is harder to fix in Photoshop because red-eye-reduction doesn't work on it! Still, it certainly would not hurt to get it checked out by a doctor.


----------



## c against rb (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi .. I am associated with Retinoblastoma International and I am also a mom of a retinoblastoma (rb) survivor. The white glint in the eye of the infant may indicate that there is a tumor and it is absolutely necessary to take her in to the ophthamologist as soon as possible. Do not take anybody's advice until the child has been seen by an ophthamologist and he has performed a red reflex exam. Most pediatricians never see a child with childhood eye cancer and most do not know how to perform a red reflex exam. Please be prepared that your niece will need her eyes dilated.

When making an appointment, please tell them that you have suspicion that the child has childhood eye cancer and needs to be seen immediately. In all honesty, if she does have rb than every day counts.

I have had other contacts with parents of children who's eyes had a white glint in a flash picture and they DID NOT HAVE RETINOBLASTOMA. So there is no need to panic. But you need to have the child seen asap. Late diagnosis can lead to blindness in one or both eyes and even death.

As for the comment that the glint is in both eyes. There are two types of retinoblastoma: unilateral and bi-lateral. Each one may have different disease causations/triggers and are treated differently. Bi-lateral is more rare.

Please keep me updated on the events. If you need any further information please don't hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely,

Christina Iyengar

Retinoblastoma International

661-305-5441


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

DEFINITELY get it checked out by an ophthamologist. One of my friends is an optometrist and he found a retinoblastoma in a little girl that had been completely missed by her pediatrician. 

There has to be someone around who sees children. Call around, I live in a relatively small town (20,000) and while there are no pediatric specialists, there is one guy who sees babies (he saw my son at 12 months).

Good luck, I sure hope it is nothing!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom*
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply! We have a referral to an eye doctor but I called and they only take patients 21 and up! I called the doc back and they areout of the office for today but are going to call me back tomorrow.
> 
> As far as what she saw, she said she saw a normal red reflex. However, she also said "she sees what I'm talking about" and sees a white "ring" on the underside of her pupil. I'm a little confused by what she meant but basically she said that it is highly unlikely to be retinoblastoma because it is in both eyes and uniform. She still thinks we should get checked out by an optho. so that's what we'll do.


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

I haven't heard of this camera theory, however my only thought is that you are showing a wide range of ages for your daughter all showing this same white spot. If she had Retinoblastoma as an infant it would have grown so much by now that it would have become obvious long ago.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerdylan*
> 
> I haven't heard of this camera theory, however my only thought is that you are showing a wide range of ages for your daughter all showing this same white spot. If she had Retinoblastoma as an infant it would have grown so much by now that it would have become obvious long ago.


True!

And we found out that she doesn't have it. Thank goodness!   

However we did find out that she is farsighted. PO wants to see her back in a year.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I think all toddlers are far sighted?
I'm glad she's ok!!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

That's what I've read, but he said he wants to see her back in a year so it might be more than is normal. I might look into getting a second opinion for it.


----------

